# I lost 2 beautiful cats...



## OceanCat (Apr 25, 2009)

I have posted this is my presentation and it's better to post it here too.

I will tell you all... but it wont be easy when I'm telling you about Posen.

Posen
It was just a normal day for me. But suddenly I saw my cellphone began to vibrate. I took it up. A message from my mther. She got terrible news. This is what she told me:
"Posen is dead. I saw him crawl home with just the front of this body. He couldn't move his backlegs. He really wanted to get home. Hurt or not. We sat with him in the sofa and the neighbour was also there. (He fed Posen sometimes with salmon). We sat there and cried and I thanked him for the beautiful days we had together.
And the we realize that we couldn't do anything. Not even the veterinary surgeon. So we asked your father to let Posen rest in piece.
He took Posen a bit in the forest. (He borrowed your stepfather's parent's gun). He did this before to another cat (or another animal).
We all stood there and cried.
"Good Bye Posen. We will miss you".
Suddenly we heard a gun shot... we all jumped by shock and cried that we never did before. I hugged your stepfather, and the neighbour and we all cried. Also, Posen meant a lot to your stepfather. We consoled him very much.
So that was the sad end of Posen..." 

Misty
Mother told me this:
"I got another bad news... Misty is dead...
She has been hit by a car... on her head. I were out and cycle, then I saw Misty hurt. I throw my bike in the ditch and fast took her in my arms and went home, crying and thanked her too for the beautiful day we got together. Then she pasted away after that... we all miss them both. We lost 2 beautiful cats." 

So that was what happened to my cats... 
And I really hope that Mimmi don't die. She means a lot to me!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh, how terrible for you. ((HUGS)) to you during this terrible time.


----------



## OceanCat (Apr 25, 2009)

Yeah. I don't even know how I could make it... 
I really miss them, But I would die if Mimmi died!


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh how tragic! I know it must be nearly unbearable losing two so close together. I am so sorry. atback


----------



## OceanCat (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes, it's very, very hard.... I have lost so many important animals and peoples... what do I do?! I'm freaking out!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

[[[[hugs]]]]


----------



## OceanCat (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you all for the care!


----------



## Bridget (Jul 22, 2009)

I feel so bad for you and I am pretty sure how you feel because I also lost two cats, within three days of each other. My Clarence was put to sleep on July 8 and Scamper, ill due to kidney failure, on July 11. If it is any help at all, the way I am slowly getting through it is to give my remaining cats more attention and care. I commisserate constantly with them, as they miss the two who passed also. Find joy in your little Mimmi. My prayers are with you.


----------



## LoveCat (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss OceanCat and Bridget. My husband and I lost two of our boys within a year of each other. One to melanoma, another to kidney failure. What has helped me a lot has been mentioning their name from time to time and I have pictures of them everywhere e.g. cell phone, bedroom, bathroom, hallway, etc. Although we have two new boys with us, I'm always mentioning to them about the previous boys. I know it's devastating and I hope you will find some solace soon.


----------



## Cheshirecatlover (Aug 2, 2009)

Ohmygosh! I'm soooo sorry. I know how you feel, atback: my cat ran away about a year ago and im still not over it. And the worst part is, she was blind! *sniffle*


----------

